# Shell (Scripting) Styleguide von Google



## Thomas Darimont (8. November 2013)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/shell.xml

Gruß Tom


----------



## ikosaeder (8. November 2013)

Sehr nett. Auch die anderen Guides die da noch sind.



> If you are writing a script that is more than 100 lines long, you should probably be writing it in Python instead. Bear in mind that scripts grow. Rewrite your script in another language early to avoid a time-consuming rewrite at a later date.



Eine wichtige Erkenntnis, die ich in jedem Fall mitnehme


> Use $(command) instead of backticks.



Vielen Dank.


----------

